# ¿como memorizar un nivel alto "1"?



## rst (Nov 20, 2005)

Quiero hacer un teclado con 16 pulsadores y 16 leds una vez pulsado uno de ellos el led tiene que estar encendido permanentemente, por eso necesito alguna forma sencilla de memorizar un nivel alto "1"  y mantenerlo, he pensado en basculas, pero 16 son mucha tela ¿ alguien me sujiere alguna idea?


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

Usa FlipFlop o usa Latch.

Saludos.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 22, 2005)

Es sencillo utilizar un Flip Flop tipo D al menos en teoría eso es lo que hace si a la entrada le metes 1 en la salida tendras 1 y si a las entrada le pones cero en la salida tendras cero nunca los utilizé practicamente en la escuela pero al menos eso aprendí o puedes utilizar un flip flop RS y haciendole algunos arreglos en la entrada de hecho cualquier tipo de flip flop te puede servir se que son dispositivos de "memoria".


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 22, 2005)

Es cierto, con un Flip Flop tipo "D" puedes realizar esta función.   A lo mejor sea más sencillo utilizar el Latch, ya que incorpora 8 a la vez y solo tendrías que ocupar dos integrados para hacer los 16 que necesitas.    De cada salida puedes conectar direcamente los diodos zenner   con una resistencia para que se enciendan dependiendo del pulos que le des,  debes tener cuidado con la forma en que conectas los pulsadores para que te de el estado que deseas.    

Te recomiendo el integrado CY54FCT374T que es un latch de texas instruments que tiene buenos niveles de corriente y no tendrías problemas en encender los LEDs directamente con su respectiva resistencia.

Saludos,

Eduardo


----------



## rst (Nov 22, 2005)

Era una de las posibilidades que habia pensado, me decantaré por el CY54FCT374T ya que es el metodo mas sencillo, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## nachomo (May 13, 2008)

tambien puedes enlazar dos puertas logicas NOT en serie y la salida de la segunda conectarla a la entrada de la primera.  hacer un anillo, vamos!  asi si le metes un si pasa a no y luego  si  recordando este valor. Para resetear le metes un si entre las dos puetas logicas


----------



## pepechip (May 13, 2008)

Hola
yo hice lo mismo y lo realice mediante tiristores
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/aumentar.htm


----------



## luisKarlos (Abr 19, 2009)

hola amigo bueno aquie tedejo un circuito sencillo para que puedas memorizar las teclas pulsadas.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

con el CY54FCT374T  no va la cosa si miran la data habria que complicarla.

pepechip, no te preocupes,, nadie es profeta en su tierra. 

PD:: me pueden por favor contar acerca del  CY54FCT374T .....que es ? si miro el esquema pareceria un CD .......
pero con ese codigo no lo es , me pueden decir que tipo de familia es y si es actual y si hay una lista de esa familia .
gracias


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> con el CY54FCT374T  no va la cosa si miran la data habria que complicarla.
> 
> pepechip, no te preocupes,, nadie es profeta en su tierra.
> 
> ...



Si no sabés que circuito es cómo sabés que no va ?

Qué tal si usamos google ? Me extraña compa ...

PD: CY----- es de la empresa Cypress


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

aahhhgg.........alejandro.

se que no va por que lo vi en datasheet catalog, son 8 ffD con ck comun y control de salidas tristate.

decime como haces ?
ya que hay que mandarle ck ?

ponele que pones un osc. a una frecuencia que barra rapido , asi capturas una pulsada pero al soltar se graba que solto, eso no es memoria.

tendria que usar FF tipo SR , y si al pulsar da 1 entonces que el FF se active con s=1 

es que vi la datasheet y me pinta de la serie cmos.

aunque recien mirando la alimentacion me doy cuenta que es de los TTL.

pero nadei tiene la amabilidad de decirme, ....es lo que se llama un TTL ?

no hay un listado de ellos ? 
o una sigla comun ? para yo buscar

PD.: gracias por responder alejandro


----------

